# My Daughter Jessica is serving in the Army in Iraq



## Army Dad (Mar 30, 2008)

Jessica is my daughter and she has been home on R&R but will returning to Camp Victory in Bagdad Iraq on April 4th till Jan. 2009. We have had a great time visiting with her and fishing with her. But we need all your prayers for a Safe return back to Iraq and for the remainder of her tour.

*God Bless all our Troops*







Thanks from Her Dad & Mom Wayne & Rose


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wayne..please give Jessica a big hug from me an my family..and our sincere thanks for her service to our Country.So glad she got a good R&R fishing trip with daParson.. Her smile is beautiful..

Tell her for the old geezer..when she goes back, if there is ANYTHING in the world she or her buddies need over there to contact me thru you and it WILL BE DONE...

Thank you and God Bless You, Jessica.....stay safe...you and all your buddies..

Jim


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Prayers are on the way. Thank her for what she does. May she return safe and sound at the end of her tour of duty.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Many thanks to Jessica for her work and dedication I know you are very
proud of her.Prayers for her health and safe return.
God Bless!!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for her safety! Thank her for her service!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayesrs sent for her safety and your family. Thank her for her service!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Prayers, prayers and more prayers!!


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Wayne i enjoyed meeting your daughter and fishing with her. We will be praying for her safe trip both ways and i feel privilaged to have met her.


----------

